# Hemp Depot order confirmation?



## maz3282 (Feb 12, 2007)

I might just be a little impatient, but I sent my order to Hemp Depot last Wednesday and I haven't received any notification via email yet. I don't live that far away from their address and they should've gotten my order by now. Does anyone whose dealt with them know how long it takes for them to get back to you?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2007)

maz3282 said:
			
		

> I might just be a little impatient, but I sent my order to Hemp Depot last Wednesday and I haven't received any notification via email yet. I don't live that far away from their address and they should've gotten my order by now. Does anyone whose dealt with them know how long it takes for them to get back to you?


*We have never ordered from them but you can always send them an email asking about your order. Most companys will get right back to ya. Good luck man.  *


----------



## maz3282 (Feb 12, 2007)

They just got back to me a few minutes ago! I should be getting my beans soon. TBG must've used some Jedi mind tricks or something.


----------

